# Onex corporation - OCX toronto



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

.

does anyone hold OCX? this was gerald schwartz, a legendary bay street financier, but he sold the company to Blackstone last year. Onex is another company with almost 100% US operations but a head office still in toronto, therefore it's classed as a "canadian" company.

i ask because recently i sold a couple lots of shares at 82.85 in a tax shuffle & have been waiting to replace them. Meanwhile stk has fallen & late last week took another plunge of 2-3 dollars down to the 76 level.

i've been trying to find out why the plunge. No roads are leading to Rome. I read the transcript of their post-earnings teleconference last friday & discovered that both the company & the analysts that follow it said zip. Their phone connection even broke down. They managed to restore the conference but how hokey is that.

what does Onex do? basically they buy what they think are undervalued companies, fix them up & then re-sell them. To a certain extent they specialize in health care & aerospace.

chat boards are silent, i can't find anybody who's even heard of onex corporation. This despite the fact that it's gone from 30 to north of 80 recently.

if anyone can share, would appreciate.



.


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

FWIW .... used to have a few shares waaay back when.....let me look it up ....
ah yes.... bought in april/89 @ 13.875....sold in jan./97 @ $19.85
(jeez... commission was $43 back then !!!!)
shoulda hung on i guess.... oh well....
I've looked at it several times since, but never jumped back in.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

This just appeared on my radar for my DIVZ (low dividends) portfolio
http://canadianmoneyforum.com/showthread.php/49914-Tracking-my-non-dividend-portfolio-DIVZ?p=1253842

With its US exposure, I wonder if it's spectacular performance should be compared to the S&P 500 in CAD? Consider the 4 year performance:

OCX : 109%
S&P 500 in CAD : 115%

And 2 year performance:

OCX : 28%
S&P 500 in CAD : 34%

That looks to me like you'd be buying some generic US exposure. Is this just similar to buying the S&P 500 ? If so, you're probably better off with ZSP as it's more diversified. Or good old classic BRK.B


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

i haven't replaced the recently sold OCX shares yet. Stk keeps circulating around the 78-81 level. Does not inspire. Options have premium but the market is so thin that option traders more or less have to pay the dealer price.

lately i've become more interested in GIB dot A. Not the same business sector at all but a similarity is that both are institutional, difficult to understand, ignored by retail investors, pay low or no dividends.


.


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

ONEX shares are down from $100 highs on no news.

no news except wait ... isn't that onex, blackstone, carlyle group & the canada pension plan IB all seeking together to buy the new Alcoa spinoff, to be named Arconic?

arconic will manufacture specialized aluminum multi-alloys for the aerospace & automotive industries.

trump's new 10% tariffs on aluminum aren't going to hurt too much, especially with ottawa already offering direct support to the canadian aluminum export industry & with china steadily devaluing its yuan in order to keep chinese export products competitively priced.

meanwhile O, B, CG & CPPIB are laying hands on a crucial american producing asset at rock bottom prices

.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

Does anyone know what happened with ONEX on September 10, 2020? Compared to usual trading volume of around 100K to 200K shares the volume jumped to 4 million shares that day! It's the highest volume trading day in many years.

Something must have happened, but I don't see anything in the news. Notice the volume spike in the below chart.

It's a bearish chart, by the way.


----------

